# *Sigh*  No accountability - but Karma can be a B!tch....



## jonwright (Nov 16, 2011)

So just had my chimney swept by a local service.  Guy takes apart my stove pipe, ok.  Then proceeds to break my ceramic baffle plate in my Tribute ($45 or so I think).  He starts to tell me it's not a big thing and then I explain to him about the EPA stoves and what that plate does.  Yet again it appears that I know more than the *experts* I hire.

He tells me that it's really brittle and there wasn't any way around breaking it.  Really.  Says that what he would do is put in a metal plate.  Really.  Shouldn't be a big deal to replace - I just run down to the store and get another one.  Shouldn't cost that much.  Really.

I didn't argue with him.  I didn't tell him that the plate wasn't broken before he got there so he needs to replace it.  I just shake my head, write the check, and call the stove store.  I figure if he doesn't believe that he needs to fix it arguing with him isn't going to work and I'm not going to expend the limited energy I have on that deal (I have plenty other places to spend it).

The local stove merchant didn't have anyone available to find out about and wanted to call me back tomorrow.  I said, Really?  No one else can look up a part number?  One guy was out - and the guy I talked to said he'd have to make a phone call and call me back - but that's a whole other story that's addressed by 2 minutes with Google at my house).  

So I'm just really disappointed, yet again, by service people.  I'm not sure whether to be offended because he thinks I'm that stupid, or just be really stoic about his ignorance.  I'm just amazed at how folks can tear something up and not feel obligated to make it right.  But I read about this kind of stuff ALL THE TIME, and not just with chimney/hearth folks.

I was hoping to burn this evening or tomorrow morning, but I'm thinking it should be OK to do once or twice without the baffle - is it?


----------



## jc5922 (Nov 16, 2011)

I completly agree and can totally sympathize with you over the service thing. Here in east Kentucky, if you're looking for service, any kind of service, in any field, you are completly S.O.L.


----------



## pen (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd put back as much of the baffle as possible and keep the fire small.

It seems to be a way of life anymore.  It is a shame to see this kind of service be almost the norm.

pen


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 16, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> I'd put back as much of the baffle as possible and keep the fire small.
> 
> It seems to be a way of life anymore.  It is a shame to see this kind of service be almost the norm.
> 
> pen




Agreed. Unless it was busted into a bunch of pieces, the stove should work okay until the replacement part arrives. If it was broken relatively cleanly into two pieces you might even be able to repair it and use it as a backup in case the next sweep the OP uses is careless as well.


----------



## Clodhopper (Nov 16, 2011)

We call them Disservice People.  It's one of the reasons I end up doing almost everything myself.  Of course I screw things up sometime too.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Nov 16, 2011)

I could care less about what the sweep says, "ah not important etc." Did you break it? You bought it.

To me his comments are a kin to leaning on my passenger mirror on my car and ripping it off. Is it needed, no. Can it be duct taped back on, sure. But it was just fine till you leaned on it...

Just me, sorry to hear, good luck


----------



## jonwright (Nov 16, 2011)

Broke it into a bunch o pieces.  Thought about gluing it back together with masonry cement, but I chuked it before I thought.


----------



## ohlongarm (Nov 16, 2011)

Been down that road before with service people,BUT I didn't write them a check till the job was done right. Good luck.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 16, 2011)

could you temporarily cut a couple of pieces of cement board (durock), and double them up to fit in where the baffle goes?...this would be a TEMPORARY fix of course, and I wouldn't build a really big fire, but I also would advise against burning without a baffle of some sort......just until your factory baffle is replace.....just my personal opinion.....maybe some others will chime in here.......another thing you could do is look on ebay for ceramic board, lots of it on there......


----------



## ScotO (Nov 16, 2011)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> I could care less about what the sweep says, "ah not important etc." Did you break it? You bought it.
> 
> To me his comments are a kin to leaning on my passenger mirror on my car and ripping it off. Is it needed, no. Can it be duct taped back on, sure. But it was just fine till you leaned on it...
> 
> Just me, sorry to hear, good luck


+1 Stump...


----------



## ddddddden (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, e-bay.  Look for a thread entitled ~ "Found a Source for 1/2" Ceramic Board."


----------



## rottiman (Nov 16, 2011)

I thank God Daddy taught me to be as self-sufficent as possible.  Some of these fools wandering around out there claiming to be "Service Professionals" are amazing.  What is more amazing, are the fools who take them on as employees then back them to the hilt if the customer dares to complain.  More and more "Pride in your work" for trademen is a thing of the past.  Now its slam,bam, thank you mame, now give me your money.  Rant over........Now carry on.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 16, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> I thank God Daddy taught me to be as self-sufficent as possible.  Some of these fools wandering around out there claiming to be "Service Professionals" are amazing.  What is more amazing, are the fools who take them on as employees then back them to the hilt if the customer dares to complain.  More and more "Pride in your work" for trademen is a thing of the past.  Now its slam,bam, thank you mame, now give me your money.  Rant over........Now carry on.


you nailed it to a TEE rotti....it's really sad anymore.....glad I was raised the same way, not to mention I enjoy working on all my own stuff, but man I am super picky when I do work and it takes me a lot longer than just paying some "professional" to do it......on the plus side, noone else sees the hidden workings but I KNOW IT'S DONE RIGHT......lol....


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2011)

This recently happened to a friend trying to get a new burn tube set for their stove. Ordered it from the store in person. Was told that parts should arrive in a week. (The store is less than 15 miles away from Travis) He calls the day before going back to the store and that was a good thing. They can't find the order, check on Monday. He does, this time in person. No order, can't find it and have no idea what happened. Apologetic, they start over.  It is placed again and he is promised it will be in by the next Monday. His wife shows up at the store on that Monday. They don't have the parts and again, can't find the order. The two office people start scrambling around like tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum all a tizzy as this is the 3d screw-up becomes apparent. The call everyone in the company, no order. They tell her they will pick it up the next day and to call them at the number on the third order. She looks at the number and then laughs. It's her home number. Then in desperation they call the warehouse guy to see if there are any on any of their trucks. He says, no problem, I have them on the shelf and will bring them right out. They had the parts all along.... True story, happened last week. Well at least the parts were correct and the stove is now running great.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 16, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> This recently happened to a friend trying to get a new burn tube set for their stove. Ordered it from the store in person. Was told that parts should arrive in a week. (The store is less than 15 miles away from Travis) He calls the day before going back to the store and that was a good thing. They can't find the order, check on Monday. He does, this time in person. No order, can't find it and have no idea what happened. Apologetic, they start over.  It is placed again and he is promised it will be in by the next Monday. His wife shows up at the store on that Monday. They don't have the parts and again, can't find the order. The two office people start scrambling around like tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum all a tizzy as this is the 3d screw-up becomes apparent. The call everyone in the company, no order. They tell her they will pick it up the next day and to call them at the number on the third order. She looks at the number and then laughs. It's her home number. Then in desperation they call the warehouse guy to see if there are any on any of their trucks. He says, no problem, I have them on the shelf and will bring them right out. They had the parts all along.... True story, happened last week. Well at least the parts were correct and the stove is now running great.


a little miscommunication....been there done that before....I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2011)

I would have stood between the stove and the exit like a rabid German Shepard until we came to an agreement.  But thats just me.  If he didn't have the authority to "Okay" the fix, he would have been on the phone to someone that could.  I absolutely HATE fixing other peoples screw up when they are supposed to be the "Pro".


----------



## brogsie (Nov 16, 2011)

I would put a stop on the check. Deduct the cost of the new baffle then send him a new check with the receipt for the new baffle. Why would you pay him when he broke your stove?


----------



## ScotO (Nov 16, 2011)

brogsie said:
			
		

> I would put a stop on the check. Deduct the cost of the new baffle then send him a new check with the receipt for the new baffle. Why would you pay him when he broke your stove?


+1 brogsie....agreed!!


----------



## leeave96 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sorry for your stove problems.  I get this kind of crap from most dealers (and I really support a dealer if they are on the stick) these days.  You have given another testimonial for Woodstock stoves and why folks commend their support.

Best of luck,
Bill


----------



## Loco Gringo (Nov 17, 2011)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> brogsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2 Dont take that crap. Do you get paid for not doing YOUR job? Buy a brush and rods then DIY.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 17, 2011)

Heh...you guys are funny.  I've just remodeled my house and after 2 years of having to do this with various sub-contractors I'm kinda wore out with this kind of bull.

You kids are right.  I'm not going to put up with this, I ordered another baffle (before I saw the thing on getting your own ceramic) and it's going to cost me about $50. 

Actually my wife wasn't happy about that either.  She volunteered she's off her meds and ready to fight with someone - I told her better him than me.  :D

I'll be informing him that he will receive another check minus $55.  Stop payment fee is $30 so financially it's about a wash (as it generally is).  

But by now it's the principle of the thing.  It's about principalities.

And, um...wow.  quick search and I found a ceramic board (maybe too small, but nonetheless).  Too bad I went ahead and ordered a replacement from a hearth store.  Know now....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CERAMIC-SOL...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb40cab22


----------



## jonwright (Nov 17, 2011)

BTW:  DIY is good, and I'm all for it and not afraid of it.  For me it's a matter of time.  I have 5 kids....weekends I'm usually chasing them around somewhere.  I have to pick the DIY jobs that I can accomplish by when it needs to be done.  So this weekend is putting the axle back under my truck (assuming I have time) that's been sitting up for 3 weeks as an example.


----------



## Jim Buckhorn (Nov 17, 2011)

Matter of time, indeed!  A happy division of labor is supposed to be the solution. Good luck on your car repair.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds very familiar...it just makes you tired all over to get the same run 
around from these people.  Sounds like you had to deal with Congo as well...


----------



## jonwright (Nov 17, 2011)

Yup and yup.  Haven't heard back from Congo folks at all. 

BTW - I also have a FirePlace Xtrordinaire.  Royal Hearth in Bryant sells them and they are no better if not totally worse.  Bought the unit from my brother-in-law in NW Ark (not where I ordered the HS parts).  

I knew not to buy from them when the "salesman" was telling me that they do not sell cat stoves.  I had the brochure in my hand which shows the cats in the FPX - and I asked again.  Nope.  We don't have a single one in the store (and we had been talking about the FPX.  When we walked out the door my wife - who knows little about stoves - said, "That guy didn't know diddly.  It says right there in the brochure it's catalytic."  

I found a Hearthstone AND Travis dealer outside of Harrison.  One call and they had parts that I needed for both stoves.  And they acted like they actually wanted my business - parts on the way.


----------



## Joe in MI (Nov 17, 2011)

Jim Buckhorn said:
			
		

> Matter of time, indeed!  A happy division of labor is supposed to be the solution. Good luck on your car repair.



"Happy division of labor."   Riiiiiiiiiggggghhhhht.  If that works for you, then my hat is off to you and yours.  Allow me to share, if you will, the "happy division of labor" that exists at my house.  (bearing in mind that my wife is a saint and an incredible mother to three beautiful children).  She's a full-time mom and is very busy.  This is not to gripe about her "not doing anything" - just illlustrating that the division of labor isn't always "happy." 

Baby care is almost all her.

If it's cooking (aside from grilling) - it's 90% hers, 10% mine.  (grilling is ALL me)  

If it's light housework (dusting, etc) - it's almost all my wife's, but is shared with me.  (probably 90% - 10%)

If it's heavy housework (cleaning the floors, washing walls, etc) i'ts pretty much 50/50

If it involves poop (aside from a diaper), it's mine.  If it's in a diaper its at least 1/3 mine.

If it involves vomit, it's mine.

If it's broken and needs to be fixed, it's mine.

If it is something that happened outside, can happen outside, is talked about outside, is used outside, or was once outside, it's mine.

If it involves vehicles, it's mine.

If it involves technology, it's mine.

There are a LOT of things that are "just mine," and none that are "just hers."  I have a LOT of projects, including a 1400 sq ft addition, that are simply a "matter of time" now.    Still a small price to pay for a life with a woman as amazing as her, though!.  (and she puts up with my crap, which probably makes the above a wash)


----------



## jonwright (Nov 17, 2011)

Heh....very, very familiar territory with me!  I could have written that.

Although at our house keeping up with kids' appointments with docs and school is all her.  I just show up when needed.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 17, 2011)

Joe in MI said:
			
		

> Jim Buckhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is me to a "tee"....I found my long lost twin brother!....lol....


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 17, 2011)

jonwright said:
			
		

> Yup and yup.  Haven't heard back from Congo folks at all.
> 
> BTW - I also have a FirePlace Xtrordinaire.  Royal Hearth in Bryant sells them and they are no better if not totally worse.  Bought the unit from my brother-in-law in NW Ark (not where I ordered the HS parts).
> 
> ...



I knew better than to go to Congo, but that was the only dealer for PE I could find.  I went thru my installer and a salesman named Bud...he acted like I was keeping him from something important every time I talked with him.  I would have gone with a Buck stove from Conway fireplace, but I was outvoted...  I only saw one Lopi dealer in the Little Rock area...some overhead door place I think.

Hope you have better luck from now on....


----------



## mayhem (Nov 18, 2011)

Put a stop on that check right now.  

I would have gone online and found the cost plus shipping of the part and deducted that plus an hour of your time from his check and DARED him to argue it with me.

Bottom line, the part was not broken when he walked in the door and I'm pretty confident its not designed to break and be replaced every time you clean your chimney.  He needs to own up to it and cover his costs of doing business.  If he can;t afford it its because he's either undercharging or incompetent.  Neither should be your problem.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 18, 2011)

Yah, stopped payment on check, called him told him I'm deducting $55 for the part and hassle.  I'll send him another check minus that amount.

He didn't argue - he knew he was wrong.


----------



## Jim Buckhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe in MI said:
			
		

> Jim Buckhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A marriage requires love that forgives.  Only the saints forgive contractors.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2011)

jonwright said:
			
		

> Yah, stopped payment on check, called him told him I'm deducting $55 for the part and hassle.  I'll send him another check minus that amount.
> 
> He didn't argue - he knew he was wrong.



+1 . . . he should have made good on it from the start.


----------



## babzog (Nov 18, 2011)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Unless it was busted into a bunch of pieces, the stove should work okay until the replacement part arrives. If it was broken relatively cleanly into two pieces you might even be able to repair it and use it as a backup in case the next sweep the OP uses is careless as well.



My Regency baffle is replaceable under warranty if it breaks (not counting chips and flakes, which are normal wear and tear, apparently) ... perhaps yours might be too?


----------



## jonwright (Nov 18, 2011)

Didn't think of that since it isn't a warranty issue.  I don't see how that's a defect in the material.  Defect in sweep, not material.


----------



## babzog (Nov 19, 2011)

jonwright said:
			
		

> Didn't think of that since it isn't a warranty issue.  I don't see how that's a defect in the material.  Defect in sweep, not material.



Yeah, I know.  Still, that's direct from a Regency rep; breakage is covered, wear and tear is not.  I guess they don't break very often.  Mine must be pretty tough with the way the sweeps bang them around.


----------

